# Verwendung von Baumaterialien



## Little Jacki (7. März 2019)

Hallo ihr Lieben und danke für die Aufnahme!

Hab auch gleich ein Anliegen.
Hab im letzten Jahr ein Grundstück erworben was aber mit herumliegenden Baumaterialen total unansehnlich ist.
Nun meine Frage.
Wie kann ich diese hier sinnvoll nutzen und hier einbringen so das sie nützlich für Wildtiere ist?
Es sollte alles nicht ganz so kompliziert sein da ich hier fast immer auf mich alleine gestellt bin.
Bitte keine Vorschläge zwecks Mauern bauen die hab ich komplett um das Grundstück.
Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße!


----------



## bernias (7. März 2019)

Aus einem Teil der Hohlblocksteine, den Dachziegeln und den Ziegelsteinen könnte ein schöner Holzbackofen gebaut werden.


----------



## krallowa (7. März 2019)

bernias schrieb:


> Holzbackofen


Wie ist er denn nützlich für Wildtiere, außer zum zubereiten


----------



## Little Jacki (7. März 2019)

krallowa schrieb:


> Wie ist er denn nützlich für Wildtiere, außer zum zubereiten


Hier wird nix tierisches zubereitet


----------



## Wetterleuchten (7. März 2019)

Hm schwierig mit dem ganzen "Müll".
Die roten Ziegel unter der Folie sehen noch ganz gut aus, die würde ich irgendwo trocken lagern. Die kannst du bestimmt noch für Dachreparaturen brauchen. Die Folie würde ich sicher entsorgen bevor sie anfängt, zukünftiges Mikroplastik zu werden.
Die Ziegel an den Bäumen sehen etwas mitgenommener aus. Warte, bis __ Efeu oder Brombeeren dran wachsen, dann hast du den perfekten Lost Places-Look . Du kannst natürlich auch nachhelfen und was pflanzen, das rankt und dir gefällt. Wenn du genau hinschaust, wirst du bestimmt Spinnenkokons und andere Hinweise darauf finden, dass jede Menge Insekten in den Ritzen überwintert haben. Falls du dir Arbeit machen willst, kannst du den Stapel auch an die Hausmauer umräumen, falls diese sonnenexponiert aber witterungsgeschützt ist und schauen, ob sich __ Eidechsen dran einfinden.
Mäuerchen willst du ja nicht bauen, aber vielleicht eine Kräuterspirale oder bepflanztes Steinbeet? Dafür würden sich die Ziegelbacksteine eignen, evtl auch die Betonsteine.
Einen von denen kannst du auf jeden Fall im Winter für eine frostsichere Vogeltränke verwenden: Sand drunter, Grablicht rein und Wasserschale so oben drauf, dass die Löcher vollständig abgedeckt sind.

Das ganze andere Zeug würde ich irgendwo stapeln, wo's nicht im Weg ist, falls dir mal ne Upcycling-Idee kommt. Oder verschenken.
Und erlöse den Fuß des Baumes von dieser Steinplatte.


----------



## Little Jacki (7. März 2019)

Du bist süß das mit dem Baum steht auf dem Plan bin grad da hinten am Umstabeln


----------



## Tanny (8. März 2019)

Hallo Jacki, 
 schön,dass Du jetzt hier bist  
Vielleicht solltest Du noch mal Deine alten Waschbecken erwähnen und die Idee, aus den Waschbecken und mit Hilfe der Steine als Umrundungen etc. Minis zu schaffen. 
Da werden Dir hier einige sicherlich super Ratschläge geben können, womit  man diese Minis optimal bepflanzt. 
Außerdem findest Du in diesem Bereich viele Anregungen rund um Miniteiche. 
LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (8. März 2019)

krallowa schrieb:


> Wie ist er denn nützlich für Wildtiere, außer zum zubereiten


Naja,man kann da ja auch Brot drin backen oder Gemüse grillen


----------



## Wetterleuchten (8. März 2019)

Hehe, gestern abend dachte ich noch, sach mal, die Kristin hat doch am Haus diese schönen Miniteiche mit Steinstufen...

Ein etwas größeres Projekt und ohne Wasser wäre eine Art Stufensteingarten mit entsprechend mager- und durchlässig liebender Bepflanzung (Insektenweide, Futterpflanzen für die Raupen nicht vergessen) Da könnte man dann auch mal eine Sitzgelegenheit hinstellen. Oder, falls auch Bauholz übrig ist, ein kleines Podest mit trockenem Hohlraum drunter. Bei uns wühlt immer ein Igel unter dem Brennholz Stapel, der auf zersägten Paletten aufgesetzt ist und wo es immer das Herbstlaub drunter weht. Zum überwintern ist es ihm dort wohl zu zugig und zu unruhig, aber __ Käfer und __ Spinnen scheint man dort zu finden. Wir haben auch einen trockenen Hohlraum unter der Veranda, aber den hat die Katze in Beschlag genommen.
Also irgendwer findet sich immer, der mit "Höhlen" was anfangen kann.


----------



## krallowa (8. März 2019)

Tanny schrieb:


> Naja,man kann da ja auch Brot drin backen oder Gemüse grillen


Klar, aber Thema war:


Little Jacki schrieb:


> Wie kann ich diese hier sinnvoll nutzen und hier einbringen so das sie nützlich für Wildtiere ist?



Ok, wenn die Wildtiere backen und grillen können, dann 

MfG
Ralf (der nicht immer alles soooo Ernst nimmt)

Edit:

Bis auf die Folie und Plastikanteile würde ich kaum was verändern, ist doch schon ganz gut zu erkennen was die Natur sich zurück erobert.
Natur ist fantastisch, wenn man einfach nur zusieht.


----------



## ina1912 (8. März 2019)

Hallo Jacki! 

herzlich willkommen bei uns im Forum! 

schönes Material hast Du da. Und ich finde es eine tolle Idee, daraus neuen Wohnraum für Wildlife zu basteln. 

bin auch ein erklärter Fan von Materialrecycling und verwende sowas gern für den Außenbereich. 

bei den Ziegeln und verschiedenen Steinformaten fallen mir gleich Gabionen ein. Daraus kann man super Insektenhotels bauen und trotzdem etwas Struktur in den Garten bringen. habe schon viele schöne gesehen, auf die schnelle aber nur diese beiden hier gefunden :

https://www.google.com/search?q=gab...AQ&biw=360&bih=512&dpr=3#imgrc=I1MTdu_fIyn90M


https://www.mein-schoener-garten.de/senkgarten-526

was bei Dir vor der grünen Holztür liegt, sieht aus wie kleine Betonpflastersteine. Damit könntest Du Dir einen kleinen Weg vom Haus zu den Stationen der neuen Behausungen legen. gut für trockene Füße an schlammigen Herbst- oder Frühlingstagen. und die __ Eidechsen lieben solche aufgewärmten Sonnenplätzchen. Das kannst Du als Frau auch allein bewerkstelligen..ich habe das selber auch schon mit wachsender Begeisterung probiert. guck mal unter :

http://www.ao-gartengestaltung.de/Fotos/21TerrasseWG.jpg

https://goo.gl/images/TU9xiK

https://forum.mein-schoener-garten.de/viewtopic.php?t=918000&start=15

https://www.kiermeier-garten.de/img/galerie/plaetze/gartenplaetze07.jpg

wenn Du noch ein bisschen stöberst, findest Du sicher noch vieles mehr. Viel Spaß beim Ideensammeln!

und versorge uns bitte gut mit neuen Bildern! 


lg Ina


----------



## Little Jacki (8. März 2019)

Ich habe hier noch 3 alte Waschbecken und würde daraus gern Miniteiche machen.
Wie kann ich die Umwelt und tierfreundlich abdichten?
Mit dem Stöpsel drin hält das Wasser nicht so lange.


----------



## trampelkraut (8. März 2019)

Wenn du die Metallteile am Abflussloch abschraubst, kannst du die Keramik am Loch-Bereich mit Schmirgelpapier etwas aufrauen und mit Fliesen-Flexkleber verschließen. Bei dem unteren und rechten Becken dürfte durch die konische Form bei Frost nichts passieren, das rechteckige könnte auffrieren.


----------



## Little Jacki (9. März 2019)

Danke für die Idee mit dem verschließen.
Der Rohbau der Miniteiche steht.
Nun kommen noch paar kleine Versteckmöglichkeiten und Wasserpflanzen rein.
Bin gespannt wie es aussieht wenn es begrünt ist


----------



## Tanny (9. März 2019)

Du hast so massig viele Steine - Ziegel, Hohlsteine etc. und ebenso viel Platz auf dem Grundstück - da musst Du viel ausladender rund um die Waschbecken großzügig Plateaus anlegen. 

Vielleicht sogar die Waschbecken einzeln mit etwas Abstand voneinander in die Plateaulandschaft integrieren und die Steinlandschaft dann mit Steingartenpflanzen und Wildsaat für standortheimische Mager/Trockenstandorte bestreuen


----------



## troll20 (11. März 2019)

Evtl. Liegen auch noch ein paar dichte Maurertuppen rum.
Oder gar etwas Folie die man als weitere Becken integrieren könnte....
Dazu noch für __ Eidechsen entsprechende Sonnenplätze und Verstecke


----------

